# DIY Cages nearly complete



## Pythonking (Jun 2, 2008)

my cages are nearly done a few muck ups along the way. Gaps all sealed now, a few coats of paint and the electrical and the bank will be good to go.


----------



## Vincent21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks vincent lol they've been a long time coming


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 2, 2008)

looks good,how many cages are there?


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 2, 2008)

only 6  each is 2000x600x300 made them specifically for aspidites the next project is covering a wall about 3 times the size for morelias but that may be next year lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 2, 2008)

how do u open them?


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 2, 2008)

lift up, i;ve still got to get a few arms which will lock in once i open them so i don't have to hold them up and latches and all that are yet to go on which will go on either side


----------

